# Another recent job



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Nothing exciting but a nice transformation. This is a one bedroom flat (apartment). All rooms 10 foot high. It was badly neglected by the previous owner. All exisiting wallpaper was stripped. Walls filled/sanded and sized. Coving (crown) fitted, Ceilings papered with embossed blown vinyl then painted matt, and walls lined then painted with matt. Trim and doors was replaced by carpenter and was finished with satin.

*Living room before:*









*
And after...*




























*Hallway before

*









*And after...*










*Bedroom (after ceiling painted)









*

*This wall was replastered...*










*More below...
*


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

*and completed...*




























*
Then the small kitchen...*



















There's a tiny shower/toilet room too but hardly worth posting for the size it is.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Here's a small utility room that myself and a carpenter (who replaced the kitchen cabinets/worktops) did a couple of weeks ago.

I replaced the tile with the mossaic that you see and redecorated the room.

*Before*










*After...*


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice, nice, nice :thumbsup: 
Our UK homes look tiny compared to these we see posted by our US Brothers. It just ain't fair :no:

Looks good tho' TU.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Turned out great, now their set for another 20 years.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Those were stone walls and plastered over. Normally drying is a problem but luckily the heating was installed and working so I could leave radiators on in the rooms I wasn't papering at the time. The kitchen was a nightmare. Curves in the walls and oil glossed ceilings/walls. I gave them a good scratching down before papering/lining them and it seems to have gripped pretty well. The curves in the wall, all uneven, caused a bit of a problem papering but managed to splice/cut them okay with a little bit of filling here and there to fill any gaping bits. Some of the colours are a bit questionable but hey, I'm paid to put it on so that's what I did!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looking good Tooled.:thumbsup:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great! Are the walls in the living areas papered?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

RCP said:


> That looks great! Are the walls in the living areas papered?


I put a blown vinyl on the ceilings and painted them and lining paper (1400 thickness) on the walls and then painted. It helps to take away the imperfections on the plastered walls, holds back any cracking and takes the coldness away when you touch them.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Great looking work!:thumbsup:


----------



## jdmccann (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice work. Our UK homes do look crappy compared to those of our US comrades. And I think much has to be said for dry lining... nothin narks me off like uneven plaster walls. Especially those with a plaster patch carried out by some cowboy plasterer and not even attempted to feather it in. Made worse when they've said to the customer "the decorator will fill that". Ah my ongoing battle with plasterers.

One small thing to point out tho(sorry to be a pedantic jobsworth)... is that a straight butt joint in the coving I see in the hallway pic? The correct way to join two lengths is with a sleeve joint. You'll find it easier to fill and get a seamless joint too. It will be longer lasting. I personally prefer to put an external mitre on the first length to be fitted and then tuck the next length behind. Sort of locks the two lengths together. 

But as I say great work... the tiling looks spot on. I've done a lil tiling but not much... those little mosaics work well on the uneven walls? The painting looks great too... nice sharp cut lines, and those walls came up great!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

jdmccann said:


> One small thing to point out tho(sorry to be a pedantic jobsworth)... is that a straight butt joint in the coving I see in the hallway pic? The correct way to join two lengths is with a sleeve joint. You'll find it easier to fill and get a seamless joint too. It will be longer lasting. I personally prefer to put an external mitre on the first length to be fitted and then tuck the next length behind. Sort of locks the two lengths together.


I used to 'mitre' my joints but now I just caulk each butt joint on the ends and a couple of fills over the joint itself. No hairline cracks that way and lasts as good as a mitred joint. 

The mossaics are pretty easy to fix. Because they're on a mesh backing you cant use a tile cutter so you need to just cut the mesh and nip any tiles that need trimmed. They aren't as good as regular tiles for uneven walls as you can't really manipulate them the same. You can float out your adhesive a little heavy in places and make regular tiles look even enough on a bad wall but you can't do that so easily with mossaics.


----------

